# Problema compilazione con Genkernel

## soeca

Ragazzi dovrei compilare il kernel del sistema che sto andando a installare sul mio eeepc 1000he. Non sapendo cosa bisogna attivare e cosa no allora ho preferito compilare usando genkernel...ho emerso quindi prima il kernel 2.6.34-r1 poi genkernel e qui nasce il problema, infatti, quando nella guida trovo: 

```
 Codice 4.2: Copia della configurazione del kernel del CD di Installazione

# zcat /proc/config.gz > /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86/kernel-config
```

 appena lo scrivo sul terminale la sua risposta è:

```
gzip: /proc/config.gz:No such file or directory 
```

 come mai non trova config.gz??Premetto che sto installando gentoo( e precisamente install-x86-minimal-20100216.iso )usando Ubuntu 9.10 in live come appoggio!! Inoltre se provo a passare direttamente alla compilazione con il comando 

```
 genkernel all 
```

 dopo un paio di minuti di attesa fallisce....suppongo che il problema sia che non trova il file config.gz e quindi non sa su quale kernel si deve basare!!Giusto????

----------

## Onip

 *soeca wrote:*   

> Premetto che sto installando gentoo( e precisamente install-x86-minimal-20100216.iso )usando Ubuntu 9.10 in live come appoggio!! 

 

Evidentemente ubuntu non ha il supporto per config.gz nel suo kernel.

Io genkernel non l'ho mai usato, ma mi pare che dovrebbe cavarsela anche senza una configurazione iniziale. Controlla che il link /usr/src/linux punti alla directory dei sorgenti che vuoi utilizzare. (con ls -l /usr/src ).

Inoltre, e questo vale in generale, dire "si blocca con un errore" non serve a nessuno se non lo fai vedere a nessuno. Visto che sei su ubuntu un copia\incolla dal terminale dovrebbe essere abbastanza semplice   :Wink: 

----------

## fbcyborg

 *soeca wrote:*   

> come mai non trova config.gz??

 

Con quasi assoluta certezza ti posso dire che non lo trova perché non è stato caricato/compilato il giusto modulo del kernel per far sì che quel file sia disponibile.

Deduco che sei su livecd, quindi forse basta caricare il relativo modulo.

Il modulo è questo:

```
General setup  --->

    <*> Kernel .config support

    [*]   Enable access to .config through /proc/config.gz
```

Non so come si chiami il modulo, però prova a fare un

```
modprobe -l | grep -i ikconfig
```

oppure un

```
modprobe -l | grep -i config
```

E vedi cosa esce fuori.

EDIT: scusa distrattamente avevo capito che sei su livecd, comunque quello che ti ho detto è sempre valido. Prova comunque a fare il modprobe, o eventualmente ricompila il kernel ubuntiano!!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Peach

ubuntu, per ragioni che sinceramente mi sfuggono, non fornisce l'interfaccia alla configurazione del kernel in /proc.

visto la specifica configurazione del kernel magari per questa volta potresti estrartelo dal livecd di gentoo copiandotelo sul disco nella posizione giusta.

----------

## cloc3

 *Onip wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Evidentemente ubuntu non ha il supporto per config.gz nel suo kernel.
> 
> 

 

già. tutte le distro compilate nascondono il proprio config.gz.

in teoria, esistono dei file config nella cartella boot, ma secondo me, per qualche pasticcio che non so dire, non corrispondono mai alla configurazione del kernel attivo.

naturalmente, puoi istruire genkernel a generare una propria configurazione generica (usa il man).

oppure puoi tornare, provvisoriamente, sul cd gentoo iniziale, e compilare con quel config.gz.

infatti i sorgenti li hai già scaricati e non ti serve internet.

se hai scaricato anche un numero sufficiente di pacchetti sorgente, potresti non avere più necessità di tornare su Ubuntu.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ma scusate, non basterebbe allora fare così:

```
cat /boot/config-2.6.32-23-generic > /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86/kernel-config
```

invece di 

```
zcat /proc/config.gz > /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86/kernel-config
```

Ovviamente i path vanno aggiustati, ma il senso è quello.

Comunque sconsiglio di usare il kernel di Ubuntu (o meglio la sua configurazione) perché così ti compili un sacco di roba inutile ed hai una marea di moduli che non usarai mai.

----------

## soeca

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *Onip wrote:*   
> 
> Evidentemente ubuntu non ha il supporto per config.gz nel suo kernel.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Quindi praticamente mi stai dicendo di riavviare il pc, entrare sul live di Gentoo,fare il chroot e ridare il comando 

```
 # zcat /proc/config.gz > /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86/kernel-config
```

 giusto???

----------

## fbcyborg

 *soeca wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quindi praticamente mi stai dicendo di riavviare il pc, entrare sul live di Gentoo,fare il chroot e ridare il comando 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Esattamente!

Te lo suggerisco anche io a questo punto.

Credevo volessi per forza usare Ubuntu.

----------

## soeca

Ragazzi il mio problema è che non so cosa includere nel kernel e cosa no e vorrei evitare un Kernel Panic.....vorrei installare prima tutto il S.O e poi cominciare con gli smanettamenti!!Mesi fa avevo trovato un Kernel per il mio EEEPC 1000HE sul wiki di ArchLinux ma ora il link non è + raggiungibile quindi non so come dovrei fare!!

----------

## fbcyborg

Allora è facile, 

Prima di tutto segui l'handbook ufficiale per la configurazione del kernel di base.

POI, segui quanto detto in questo thread.

A questo punto evita di seguire il metodo discusso fin'ora dello zcat. O l'uno o l'altro.

Ciao!  :Wink: 

----------

## soeca

Ragazzi ho fatto come mi avete detto....ho riavviato, sono entrato nel livecd di installazione e prima di fare il chroot monto proc e dev(come scritto nella guida:

```
 Codice 1.4: Montare /proc e /dev

# mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

# mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

```

ma per entrambi mi ritorna il seguente messaggio:

```
mount: mount point /mnt/gentoo/proc does not exist
```

 mentre se provo a fare il chroot scrivendo 

```
chroot /mnt/gentoo  /bin/bash
```

 mi ritorna:

```
 chroot failed to run command '/bin/bash' : No such file or directory
```

----------

## k01

se hai riavviato devi rimontare anche la partizione di sistema in /mnt/gentoo prima di eseguire gli altri comandi

----------

## soeca

Si hai ragione me ne sono accorto della sciocchezza che avevo scritto!!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## soeca

Ragazzi ha appena finito di compilare il kernel con Genkernel però mi compaiono le seguenti scritte:

```
 Kernel compiled successfully!

Required Kernel Parameters:

 real_root=/de/$ROOT

where $ROOT is the device node for your root partition as the one  specified in /etc/fstab

if you require Genkernel's hardware detection features; you MUST tell your bootloader to use the provided INITRAMFS file. Otherwise;substitute the root argument for the real_root argument if you are not planning to use the initramfs.....

WARNING...WARNING.....WARNING....

Additional kernel cmdline arguments the *may* be required to boot properly...

Do not report kernel bugs as genkernel bugs unless your bug is about the default genkernel configuration....

Make sure you have the latest genkernel before reporting bugs....

```

Ragazzi è normale che mi dice queste cose oltre a 

```
Kernel compiled successfully
```

 ?????quello che un pò mi preoccupa è il punto in cui mi dice

```
 WARNING....WARNING.....WARNING
```

Fatemi sapere.grazie

----------

## fbcyborg

Non credo ci sia da preoccuparsi. Quel Warning 3 volte è perché così sei più stimolato a leggere il messaggio.

Ma hai provato a bootare con quel kernel?

Non esplode niente tranquillo!  :Wink: 

----------

## xdarma

 *soeca wrote:*   

> ...ho emerso quindi prima il kernel 2.6.34-r1 
> 
> [...cut...]
> 
> Premetto che sto installando gentoo( e precisamente install-x86-minimal-20100216.iso )usando Ubuntu 9.10 in live come appoggio!!

 

Per quelle quattro cosa che so di compilazione del kernel: il kernel gentoo è patchato dai devel gentoo, il kernel ubuntu è patchato dai devel ubuntu. Quindi i .config sono diversi e non sempre "riciclabili" tra una distribuzione e l'altra. Se usi il vanilla su entrambi forse funziona. Ma dubito che tu possa scegliere di usare il kernel vanilla di Linus su ubuntu...

 *soeca wrote:*   

> Ragazzi il mio problema è che non so cosa includere nel kernel e cosa no e vorrei evitare un Kernel Panic.....

 

Cara vecchia documentazione in italiano: CK: Compilazione Kernel

Forse il link su Arch era: Asus Eee PC 1000HE.

Ma non avevi già installato gentoo a fine anno?

----------

## fbcyborg

Ma scusa per l'OT, ma quindi ogni distro, oltre a patchare i sorgenti patcha anche il .config?

Non la sapevo questa cosa.

----------

## Peach

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Ma scusa per l'OT, ma quindi ogni distro, oltre a patchare i sorgenti patcha anche il .config?
> 
> Non la sapevo questa cosa.

 

no e' che il .config risultante incorpora teoricamente cose diverse a seconda del tipo di patchset fatto.

aka ti perdi tutte le configurazioni del patchset gentoo e ti spara fuori un paio di errori in piu' per cose che non sono in questo patchset

----------

## fbcyborg

Ah, ho capito! Grazie per l'informazione.

----------

## soeca

ragazzi siccome internet al solito dentro gentoo è troppo instabile(nel senso che si connette e poco dopo si disconnette con estrema facilità) ho pensato di entrare nuovamente su ubuntu per emergere un pò di pacchetti(primo in assoluto il grub)......Primo problema: apro il terminale di Ubuntu e digito:

```
 mount  /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo 
```

 e la risposta del terminale è 

```
 mount: mount point /mnt/gentoo does not exist 
```

....ma perchè non funziona???

----------

## cloc3

 *soeca wrote:*   

> ....ma perchè non funziona???

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  
> 
> 

 

ma è strano che sia instabile dentro gentoo.

il software è lo stesso.

puoi descrivere la tua connessione?

magari in un altro thread.

----------

## k01

 *soeca wrote:*   

> e la risposta del terminale è 
> 
> ```
>  mount: mount point /mnt/gentoo does not exist 
> ```
> ...

 

è semplicissimo, c'è anche scritto... se non sai l'inglese anche mettendolo in un traduttore automatico penso che riesca a tradurlo senza problemi. in breve devi ricreare la directory /mnt/gentoo se riavvi il livecd, e poi montare

----------

## soeca

 *The Extremer wrote:*   

>  *soeca wrote:*   e la risposta del terminale è 
> 
> ```
>  mount: mount point /mnt/gentoo does not exist 
> ```
> ...

 

Ok...non pensavo di dover ricreare le directory!!Comunque sia ho finito l'installazione, ho riavviato il sistema e.........................FUNZIONA!!!  :Very Happy:  ora però sempre grazie a internet non posso installare GNOME  o comunque neanche Xorg!!ho provato a dare i seguenti comandi:

```
ifconfig wlan0 up
```

ma niente la rete mia è libera da password ma comunque non si connette!!allora ho collegato il pc al router con il cavo ethernet e ho scritto:

```
 /etc/init.d/netmount restart 
```

 ma il risultato è il seguente: 

```

*Starting eth0

*   Bringing up eth0 

*   dhcp

*No DHCP client installed                                                  [!!]

*ERROR:cannot start netmount as net.eth0 could not start
```

come faccio a fargli capire che non uso indirizzo IP statico???

----------

## k01

come sempre cerca di prestare attenzione a quello che ti restituisce la shell. Lui prova già a cercare di utilizzare un IP dinamico, ma evidentemente hai dimenticato di installare dhcpcd o client equivalenti. in pratica dovresti riavviare con il live cd, connetterti, montare, chroot e installare dhcpcd, come scritto nell'handbook

ed inoltre il comando per avviare l'interfaccia eth0 è:

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start
```

Last edited by k01 on Fri Jul 30, 2010 12:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cloc3

 *soeca wrote:*   

> ho provato a dare i seguenti comandi:
> 
> ```
> ifconfig wlan0 up
> ```
> ...

 

ifconfig serve solo ad alzare l'interfaccia (renderla attiva).

per connetterti devi usare iwconfig.

e per configurare un ip dinamico, puoi usare manualmente il comando dhclient.

se desideri configurare da subito la rete con gli init-scripts, che sarebbe la cosa corretta, devi darti una letta ai manuali  e al file /usr/share/doc/openrc-0.6.1-r1/net.example

(almeno per me, che uso sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.1 - consigliabile ormai da parecchi tempo).

----------

## soeca

Se entro dentro il livecd di gentoo allora il comando iwconfig lo esegue e lo riconosce altrimenti(se entro con il mio user) mi ritorna questo 

```
 bash: iwconfig: command not found
```

perchè???

----------

## k01

perchè iwconfig è un comando da lanciare con i permessi di root, si trova in /usr/sbin (credo). comunque mi sembra che il topic non rispecchi più l'argomento iniziale: "Problema compilazione con Genkernel"...

----------

## soeca

ok per ora lasciamo stare il problema internet(anche perchè sono dentro ubuntu e sta funzionando tutto!!)Ora apro un nuovo topic per un nuovo problema con Xorg.  :Very Happy: 

----------

